# Town and Country clip



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have a picture of the T/C clip from the front. I know what it should look like from the sides but no idea what happens at the chest.

Also, what is more suitable for a mini, the T/C clip or a German clip?

Maybe the last question is a bit silly but I've only ever seen these clips on gorgeous Standards and a couple small toys, which didn't sport them quite as nicely. Maybe because they're small???


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the T/C clip because it makes them look sway backed with thunder thighs =/ Go german imo


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

another german fan. the T/C clip is pretty old fashioned... it can look 'good' but imo never looks great on a dog you know?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's Vienna in what would be between an dutch and a town and country clip, I didn't like it at all.











Dutch









Town and country









She had more of the shape of the T/C on the side, but the dutch on the top.. yeah, it had to go.


----------

